Ask HN: Which ergonomic changes did you make? - Insanity
======
Insanity
Hey HN, Just out of curiosity, which changes did you make and why?

For me, I've been using a smaller keyboard (60%) and hardly use the mouse so I
don't need to move a great distance with my arms.

I try to keep my desk height and monitor height OK as well.

More for preventation rather than for 'curing' anything. Though I sometimes
ponder wether or not I should also just get an ergonomic mouse for the times
that I do use it. :)

~~~
morningmoon
Be careful as most ergonomic advice is not supported by quality research or
facts.

I have back pain from a muscle injury. I use a small wireless keyboard in my
lap. That way my arms rest naturally and my elbows are touching my sides, as
if you sat naturally with your hands resting on your legs. This way I avoid
using my back muscles which happens when you move your elbows or arms outward.
The typical office position with arms outstretched and sometimes resting on
chair arm supports actually strains back muscles.

~~~
Insanity
We have an ergonomics department at work (in a hospital) that helps us set up
our desk etc, so I follow their advice. :)

Not saying it is perfect but they probably know more about it than I do xD

~~~
is_true
You could ask them and share with us the answers.

~~~
Insanity
I was more interested in what others are doing to prevent it etc rather than
asking for my specific case. :)

------
kevinherron
Nice high DPI monitors at proper height, Kinesis Advantage 2 keyboard, and a
vertical mouse.

~~~
rboyd
+1 to the Kinesis Advantage. well worth the learning curve of spending a
weekend in a typing game.

------
jurgenwerk
Electric adjustable standing desk. Love it. I switch heights around 5 times
per working day and it has been a huge relief for my back.

